# Quatuor Ysaye



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Another long running Quartet is ending it`s run. After 50 years in several formations, the Quatuor Ysaye is calling it quits in Jan. 2014.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Is it something I said?


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

You never know!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Quite a few quartets hanging up their bows lately. My last two concerts have been the Tokyo, in their final season, and the Takacs, still going strong after 38 years.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

that's not good news.. Their Mendelssohn cd is one I love. And lately I found quite a number of Quatuor Ysaye video in youtube.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

They're very well estemed ...no mean joke for Belgians. In fact, they were one of the first to come out with some of our favourite French impressionist quartets.

Guess it's more to do with their age of retirement After a while, it's harder to keep up those fast sul ponticelli and glissandi. 

I'd like to see a decent retrospective of their works get released, covering some of their finest works


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

I think that the Magnard/Faure disc is one of their best.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

jurianbai said:


> that's not good news.. Their Mendelssohn cd is one I love. And lately I found quite a number of Quatuor Ysaye video in youtube.


One of the first cds of Mendelssohn Quartets that I owned, I passed it on to one my Daughters.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Their recording of Schumann's wonderful quartets, Op. 41, is simply wonderful. They will be missed.


----------

